# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  کاهش کیفیت عکس بعد از زوم کردن

## matinebi

با سلام یک عکس با کیفیت عالی رو در فلش می زارم وقتی که با گزینه transform عکس رو کوچک می کنم تا اندازه stage بشود وقتی پس از اجرای برنامه عمل زوم رو انجام میدیم عکس کیفیت خوبی ندارد و رزولوشن خیلی ضعیفی نمایش می دهد

چطور میتوانم این مشکل را حل نمایم 

عکس اولی بسیار با کیفیت است زمانی که به برنامه فلش می آورم کیفیت اش را از دست می دهد

----------


## matinebi

جهت آموزش دوستان اگه با چنین مشکلی برخوردین به روش زیر عمل کنین 

I've got the solution for this: when you import your image, choose import to stage(dont import to lib) the choose break apart/then convert to symbol,there you go, no more blurry image.

----------

